# Every medium I can get my hands on!



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I like art and I love to explore different mediums in which to express it! Here are some of the horses I've drawn each in a different medium:
Sculpey clay:
http://fc73.deviantart.com/fs41/f/2009/048/d/8/Morkie_Pony_by_HumanAmoeba.png

Pastel:
http://fc70.deviantart.com/fs28/f/2008/147/3/1/Kelpie_by_HumanAmoeba.jpg

Marker (interpraration of a Joe Fafard sculpture):
http://fc42.deviantart.com/fs30/f/2008/081/0/9/Joe_Fafard_by_HumanAmoeba.jpg

Watercolour-pencil (unfinished):
http://fc07.deviantart.com/fs30/f/2008/067/1/7/Dolly_W_I_P_by_HumanAmoeba.jpg

H.B. pencil (Morhanshow11's horse Clippy)
http://fc28.deviantart.com/fs41/f/2009/043/a/2/clippy_by_HumanAmoeba.png

Acryilc paint:
http://fc29.deviantart.com/fs40/f/2009/048/f/c/Son_of_Fire_by_HumanAmoeba.jpg


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are all really good! The link for the acrylic paint one takes you back to the sketch of Clippy though.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'll fix it, (that's what I get for not double checking before posting)


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i love all of them .. your a great artist !


----------



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello,

Keep up the good work! Have you ever thought of or tried remodeling plastic model horses? It can be fun. Here is a website that might be fun to look at www.modelhorsesalespages.com a lot of resin and model horse artists post and sell their work here along with other info. Remodeling is how I got started sculpting. 

Do you take classes?


----------

